# What my 8 yr old asked me tonight



## Croghanite (Feb 26, 2007)

I usually write down his detailed questions.


> "if God thinks everything is good that He made, then why did He make Satan when He knew that he would sin? Did God make sin? Elswhere in Scripture its said that God hates sin..."


 
This was all said after the kids were put to bed. I usually go back in after some time to check up on 'em, and its not uncommon to be hit with such questions by the oldest.


----------



## lv1nothr (Feb 26, 2007)

LAYMAN JOE said:


> I usually write down his detailed questions.
> 
> This was all said after the kids were put to bed. I usually go back in after some time to check up on 'em, and its not uncommon to be hit with such questions by the oldest.



Ok Joe, do you think if we put your 8 yr. old and my 5 yr. old and 7yr. old in the same room they'd cause an explosion?  

I love hearing of our children meditating on the things of God. The deep things no less! Let us continue to pray for our children, that they may always have His Word hidden in their hearts, and His praises on their lips!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, what a tough question.

I'd just say: "Son, for His own glory."


----------

